# Well I took the plunge...



## georgiaboy88 (May 4, 2010)

And asked her to marry me. We've been dating 8 years now. Started dating near the end of 8th grade and have made it thru high school and now college. She graduates from UGA Saturday and I've got one more year. This has been a long time coming but so glad I finally did it. She is an amazing girl.

Pic 1) The ring
Pic 2) Cake some friends made us after I asked her(thought it was funny, had to share. It's from a UGA tailgate this year)
Pic3)Junior year of college sorority formal
Pic 4)Senior year high school prom
Pic 5)Horseback riding at the beach this spring break


----------



## raggedy ann (May 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## pnome (May 4, 2010)

Congrats!  Soul-mates by the sound of it!


----------



## Inthegarge (May 4, 2010)

Congrats...Your courtship has lasted longer than many marriges. May you have many years of bliss..............................RW


----------



## mdhall (May 4, 2010)

Man that cake is hilarious. My fiance and I met at UGA, to be wed at the end of the month. Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg4028 (May 4, 2010)

Good luck and go Dawgs!


----------



## Hoss (May 4, 2010)

Congrats and best of luck in your future together.

Hoss


----------



## Sargent (May 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!

If you haven't learned the phrase "Yes, dear" by now, start learning!

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## dawg2 (May 4, 2010)

Congrats for sure!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! We are both very excited! I just need to get her into hunting. She can shoot the heck out of a pistol.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 5, 2010)

congratulations... signing the check for the ring is the hardest part... its all downhill from there!


----------



## ronpasley (May 5, 2010)

congratulations and best wishes to you both my the Lord bless ya'll


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 5, 2010)

congratulations!!!! If you havent heard by now, always remember: If "momma" aint happy....aint nobody happy.....so keep her happy!


----------



## CAL (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations are the order of the day.Been married to the same woman for 47 years.Would do it again in a heartbeat.Good luck to you all!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations! I am in the eighth grade and been dating a girl for 8 months and gives me some hope! Have a great life together!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations, and the best of luck to you kids!


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2010)

well good for you and good for her graduating tomorrow and look forward to your post next year for your graduation annoucement


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 9, 2010)

Sargent said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> If you haven't learned the phrase "Yes, dear" by now, start learning!
> 
> Best of luck to both of you.



I like that! Some of the younger fellows that work for me when their wife or fiance comes around I tell them here's how you do it......right in front of them......
"Yes dear, here's my debit card dear, get what you need and want dear, do you need any cash dear, can I get you anything dear, I coax them to open the wallet and give it to them, all in jest mind you. It sure makes for a good laugh and lot's of smiles, and well the ladies all really love the training I am implementing on their behalves


----------



## Joe r (May 12, 2010)

sorry man if i could have been there in your early years maybe i could have done something but as i see its to late now.














hahahahah just kidding
congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whchunter (May 13, 2010)

A Doctor was addressing a large audience in Tampa . 'The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.. Red meat is awful. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water. However, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and we all have eaten, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?' 
After several seconds of quiet, a 75-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said, 'Wedding Cake.' 

Good Luck GB88...all kidding aside...marriage like life is what you make it....hope you and your lady know the Lord and have a long and happy life.


----------



## Stumper (May 14, 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## fairplayboy (May 15, 2010)

I like the SIU sweatshirt. My wife and I are 77' grads


----------



## Barroll (May 18, 2010)

So do you think you will ever go hunting again? I bet you dont.


----------



## alphachief (May 18, 2010)

Congrats!  Young man...like many of us...you've outkicked your coverage!


----------



## cookie1969 (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations and remember this...You can't be both happy and right in a marriage. I have been married for 20 years and I learned this about 5 years in. You got to choose to be right or happy. I haven't been right in 15 years but I am a happy, happy man.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (May 24, 2010)

Congrats but always remember these 3 facts: 

1.Marriage is the chief cause of divorce.

2.Love: a temporary insanity, curable by marriage.

3.Bigamy is having one wife too many. Monogamy is the same.

Good luck guys it's hard just always be honest with each other on everything and I mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## 3chunter (May 24, 2010)

Congrats...but like vince vaughn says "one piece for the rest of your life...way to think it through guy."


----------



## Cavalry Scout (May 24, 2010)

Married a College educated, city woman from Texas about 21 years ago.  She has never given me any greif about fishing, hunting or playing golf.  Congrats!


----------

